# Game ideas



## Artboy1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Do you ever tried to make your own table top/board game irl? If yes, say what you wanted to make and how it end?

I'll start: Own rpg like D&D or Pathfinder.
Results: Bunch of ideas for system and some drawings, but without any real ending.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 22, 2022)

Well, to date, I've written and self-published... hummm... well, two sizeable tabletop RPGs and about five or six mini ones, plus a universal system. I got nominated for an award for one of them, I've been a finalist in Game Chef twice and won it once. Sadly I am poop at advertising so they don't exactly sell well, but I've had a few nice reviews now and then.

It's been a long time since I made one. They take a lot of time and effort, artwork is expensive, and there's not a whole lot of market unless you're Monty Cook or you've got a recognised franchise.


----------



## Inferndragon (Sep 4, 2022)

Well a while back when i was in university. I made a physical card game. Which involved 5 people. 1 Person being the "Zombie summoner" and 2 being the "Survivors".
The game was an assignment. 

I made the majority of the cards while people in my group came up with some ideas.
I just min/max'd balancing everything just so things worked.

Was it fun? For the partipants yes... 
But I was literally trying to be fair to my team mates. Even though my build could immediately destroy the opponents.
There was another game that I made as well. Can't really remember much about it.


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 5, 2022)

Cursed Candyland (it's all vegetables, and the castle at the end is a gelatin egg salad)


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Wow, so different things. And original ones...

All my ideas is just trying to use already existing systems and create something own on their base. Sarly always ending in the same way: abandoned without any real results. Except for bunch of hand drawing arts.

One of ideas: own table top card duel game with a lot of different tribes, systems, and even deep backstory based on the balance of two parallel words and great distortion. Over 20 clan ideas with more than 60 possible cards in each to build the decks. Complicated system of evolving, summons, life points, lore for each tribe... I'm trying to do too much, right?
Maybe someone have tips to how I can finally turn projects into real things?


----------



## Inferndragon (Sep 5, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Wow, so different things. And original ones...
> 
> All my ideas is just trying to use already existing systems and create something own on their base. Sarly always ending in the same way: abandoned without any real results. Except for bunch of hand drawing arts.
> 
> ...


Make it simple. Then slowly add to it. Mechanics are the most important thing of a game. The theming and so on can be added later. You don't need good art or anything for it. Just siimplify it


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Make it simple. Then slowly add to it. Mechanics are the most important thing of a game. The theming and so on can be added later. You don't need good art or anything for it. Just siimplify it


Well... I already have notebook where I described systems, rules, certain moments, all this things. I even have idea for the playing field and how cards should be placed there.
I now need cards and players to test it, here is the problem.

By the way, do you know any free site where I can create online form of the game for private playing?


----------



## Inferndragon (Sep 6, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Well... I already have notebook where I described systems, rules, certain moments, all this things. I even have idea for the playing field and how cards should be placed there.
> I now need cards and players to test it, here is the problem.
> 
> By the way, do you know any free site where I can create online form of the game for private playing?


Physically make the game and play with friends/family first. (You can make placeholders). Then you'll find out there will be so many problems with your game.


----------

